# Question on Smoking Pork Loin.



## Title of Liberty (Jul 27, 2018)

I am wondering what the difference in the end product would be between smoking a pork loin, (about 2lbs) on 175' (Traeger smoke setting) for the full time till it reaches 150 as opposed to first 2 hours at 175, and then going to 350' for the remaining time until it reaches 150ish?


----------



## oddegan (Jul 27, 2018)

I would never try and cook anything at less than 225. Just to risky for me. I try to live by the 140 in 4 rule. For a loin I would run it 225 till it hit 140 IT and pull. It will carry to 145 and be tender, juicy, and safe.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 27, 2018)

If you cook your loin to 150 IT, odds are it will be very dry.  I cook loin at 240ish and take it to an IT of 140 and that keeps it tender and moist.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 27, 2018)

I wouldn't smoke pork loin if I was you.
It's really hard to roll and gets your rolling papers greasy.
Or plugs up your pipe.
And makes you cough something awful.

Follow Jared's advice...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 28, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> If you cook your loin to 150 IT, odds are it will be very dry.  I cook loin at 240ish and take it to an IT of 140 and that keeps it tender and moist.
> Gary



^^^This right here is good advice.^^^

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Jul 28, 2018)

at 145 your pork will be a light shade of pink more than likely. this is okay, pork can be a little medium. Pork is much safer today than it was 50 years ago. if you don't like pink in your pork and still want to have juicy chops smoke low and slow as described at 225 -250 but you can inject some liquid into it. you can use some broth/vinegar mix or i like Creole butter. just inject about a cup's worth at various places and marinade in about another cusp worth overnight and you can take that loin to 150-155 and it will still be juicy and no pink.(which is sometimes a big deal in my house with the ladies who live here.) you can also use a homemade herb/compound butter of some variety to inject and marinade.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is a fool proof way to smoke a loin!
Always comes out tender & juicy!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view.244199/
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a fool proof way to smoke a loin!
> Always comes out tender & juicy!
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view.244199/
> Al



That looks SO good Al!
I want some!
But by now, it's probably all gone....
I love pork loin/roast. But Betty doesn't...
So we both know who wins that argument. :(:oops:
No piggy for me....


----------

